# Poc kneepads: Vpd air vs. vpd system lite vs. joint vpd system knee



## Jank (Jul 17, 2005)

Can you guys help me make sense of this. I purchased all 3 and may return all 3. 

Joint vpd air knee says its a snowboarding and ski knee pad. It feels the most comfortable and has a strap above the knee to hold it up. 

Vpd system lite knee appears to be a lighter version of the joint vpd system knee but the system knee seems pretty good too.

I am looking for super light weight knee protection for mostly xc riding. What are my options besides poc and what really is made in the poc brand for what I’m looking for.


----------



## pedrosalas7 (Apr 2, 2015)

did you end up keeping any? what did you thing of the vpd system?


----------

